# 4th Annual Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival



## honcho (Feb 25, 2011)

4th Annual Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival

LOCATION: The Gateway Harbor http://northtonawanda.org/GatewayWebCam.htm
STARTS: Aug 12, 2011
ENDS: Aug 14, 2011
WEBSITE http://www.sebbq.com http://www.nationalbbqfestival.com
CONTEST DETAILS AND PRIZES: Qualifier for the Best of the Best, in Waycross GA
Grand Champion wins a seat in Waycross GA. along with cash and prizes
Last year we gave 110% back in cash and prizes
This is a fun filled weekend event with the Open, Back Yd,
Kids-Qin and pies

CONTACT INFORMATION:
Name: Honcho
Address: P. O box 1112 Niagara Falls, NY 14304

Phone: 1 716 695 3755
Fax: on demand
Email: rgregory6@roadrunner.com

http://www.sebbq.com
http://www.the-tonawandas.com

some stop for yd sales I stop for bbq


----------



## honcho (Jul 14, 2011)

We have been workin real hard to make this event better every year.
This year we have signed Weber, We are really happy to have Weber on board


----------

